# Nicht mehr aktuell



## Daddelmann (5. Mai 2009)

Nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## Jay Norco (5. Mai 2009)

du weißt wo du mich findest nicolo ich bin da eigentlich sofort dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HH-GhostRider (6. Mai 2009)

Bin auch dabei und du weißt ja wo du mich findest


----------



## LOW-EndZ (6. Mai 2009)

wäre auch dabei, nur ma ganz ehrlich, wenn ihr da irgendwelche spässe macht, wie kleines feuer oder ähnliches. glaubt ihr das ich mich als "erwachsener" dafür grade mach?

also wenn dann sollte es da schon kleine absprachen geben.
weil finde dasecht gut, das in angriff zu nehmen.

bis dahin...


----------



## Daddelmann (6. Mai 2009)

-Nicht mehr aktuell-


----------



## flensbernd (7. Mai 2009)

Hi Nicolo,
ich finde deine Initiative bemerkenswert und absolut foerderungswuerdig. Daher wuerde ich euch gerne in bestimmten Bereichen unterstuetzen. Leider werde ich nicht viel Zeit fuer Streckenbau oder sowas haben. Aber vieleicht kann ich ja ein paar Tipps bzgl. Sicherheitsaspekten geben. Ich habe da Erfahrung aus meiner Zeit, als wir in Bueren/Harth ueber Jahre Downhillrennen ausgerichtet haben. 
Vieleicht kann ich auch helfen, um bei Behoerden, Buergermeistern etc. ein bisschen Druck zu machen. Verantwortlich ist sowieso jeder fuer sich selber! Das Problem mit Behoerden loesst sich dann oft, wenn man ihnen klarmacht bzw. einen Weg findet, dass auch sie keine Verantwortlichkeiten uebernehmen muessen.

Also keep on rockin' 

Bernd

p.s. vieleicht machen wir am WE n kurzen abstecher nach Schulenberg oder Hahnenklee.


----------



## Daddelmann (7. Mai 2009)

-Nicht mehr aktuell-


----------



## LOW-EndZ (8. Mai 2009)

weiss ganz genau wer du bist daddel, sonst hät ich dich nicht so angesprochen. glaub dir auch das du "vernünftig" bist. aber wie du schon sagtest, es werden mehrere leute werden und für die meute dann noch grade stehen, das ist der punkt. 

ich weiss was du meinst, wenn da ein(mehrere) ältere leute aufm platz sind, sieht es besser aus. für aussenstehende, die würden ja nur sehen, die kinder wieder. (so ungefähr).

ich fahre ja morgen mit malte und jonas nach malente und dann werd ich mit denen nochmal reden.

aber da wird sich bestimmt ein weg finden.


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Mai 2009)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> Thomas (Nicolaí Mtbxb)



BMXTB... das ding hiess BMXTB. 

er werdet doch eh alle demnächst 18... also warum die suche nach volljährigen?


----------



## Daddelmann (9. Mai 2009)

-Nicht mehr aktuell-


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

also quasi als altersverstärkende und meinungsverstärkende zusatz-"meute" weil ihr/du befürchtet das man das als jugendlichen leichtsinn abtut und euch nicht ernstnehmt...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (10. Mai 2009)

-Nicht mehr aktuell-


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

stimmt, das sollte man mal bei einem steak bequackern.


----------



## Daddelmann (10. Mai 2009)

-Nicht mehr aktuell-


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Mai 2009)

-Nicht mehr aktuell-


----------



## henne123 (13. Januar 2012)

der Thread ist zwar schon alt aber mich würde interessieren was aus eurem Projekt denn geworden ist ?


----------



## Hille81 (19. Februar 2012)

Moin, mal ne kleine frage, gibts eure tracks noch? suche in hh und umgebung doch bis jetzt moch nicht so richtig fündig geworden.
mfg hille


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heartshark (17. November 2012)

Hallo,

die Frage hab ich auch.
Ich steh noch so ziemlich am Anfang aber ich hab voll bock zu lernen. Ich fahre und schraube schon immer aber an Tricks hab ich eigentlich nix auf lager. Ich suche Leute und Strecken in HH zum Fahren und lernen.

LG Suse


----------



## Marcus_xXx (17. November 2012)

Gibt n paar Leute die in verschiedenen Abständen zusammen fahren, einfach mal die anderen Foren hier durchsuchen... 

@ Nicolo, eure Tracks werd ich mir demnächst auch ma angucken..


----------



## corra (1. März 2014)

ist die strecke noch aktuel bzw fahrbar


----------



## RKDirt (3. März 2014)

Jep, aktuell und fahrbar.


----------

